# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  want to diy d-box

## marine beginner

anyone know how to diy a d box?

----------


## tawauboy

what's a d-box?

----------


## bluezing

a box which is D-shaped? :Razz:

----------


## hoppinghippo

Maybe its &amp;quot;THE&amp;quot; Box?

----------

